# Western Flyer X-53 flys again



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 25, 2018)

This is model bicycle that has been on my have to have list. Won this X-53 online auction from the great state of Georgia. Arrived in rougher shape than I expected, but had potential. Enough talk  picture time.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## vincev (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice winter project .


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 25, 2018)

Before pictures for comparison
















What to do about this seat?


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 26, 2018)

Dazed & Confused said:


> View attachment 874418
> What to do about this seat?







Check with Tandy leather shop, they usually have scrap leather,
or check the  thrift stores for used leather jackets.
I found one jacket (ugly style)  but loved the leather and it was
less than $10.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks USPS for the crushed replacement original rear reflector.
I was able to find a reproduction reflector.  I did find a single handlebar grip that matched the proper vintage.
I am missing only one other part, but you all know what it is. The elusive front head light. The search goes on.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 26, 2018)

The clean up went better than expected


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 26, 2018)

Musselman hub ready for clean up


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 26, 2018)

Frame & chain ring clean up. I thought there was no hope for the chain ring.








Most of the chrome has flaked off the rack support, 65 year old wear and tear.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 27, 2018)

MOS = 1953


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 27, 2018)

Before & After


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 27, 2018)

95% complete, just a few tweeks and parts to be added. The kickstand is loose and not to be trusted. The rear reflector housing has yet to be installed.
I may leave the seat as is for now. As for the front head light we all know a reproduction will have to do and that will be acceptable to me. I will have to
take some more shots when I get it on the road.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 27, 2018)

*Looking great... Thanks for sharing!*

Did you use the same spokes to install the rear Brakes or newer ones?
I have a similar X-53 but am using Schwinn S2 wheels because the original
Western Flyer wheels are in same condition as yours.
But now... You have motivated me to fix the original wheels.
Not sure how to lace a bicycle wheel. Any suggestions?

*


*


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 27, 2018)

2jakes said:


> *Looking great... Thanks for sharing!*
> 
> Did you use the same spokes to install the rear Brakes or newer ones?
> I have a similar X-53 but am using Schwinn S2 wheels because the original
> ...



Wheels and brake is all original parts.
Do you have a local bike shop to show wheel lacing? My local guy was happy to 
Show me


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 27, 2018)

Dazed & Confused said:


> Wheels and brake is all original parts.
> Do you have a local bike shop to show wheel lacing? My local guy was happy to
> Show me



There's a local bike shop that caters to
old bikes.
He's very knowledgeble but not too friendly!
Here's the reason, I said you motivated me!




....with a little WD/40 & elbow grease and after a few minutes.....


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 28, 2018)

2jakes said:


> There's a local bike shop that caters to
> old bikes.
> He's very knowledgeble but not too friendly!
> Here's the reason, I said you motivated me!
> ...



It is amazing what seems to be unsurmountable rust that will clean up with the extra effort.
I uses PB Blaster with #0000 steel wool.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 28, 2018)

2jakes said:


> There's a local bike shop that caters to
> old bikes.
> He's very knowledgeble but not too friendly!
> Here's the reason, I said you motivated me!
> ...



I just noticed that sweet x53 light in your picture. Way to rub it in.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 28, 2018)

Dazed & Confused said:


> I just noticed that sweet x53 light in your picture. Way to rub it in.




There's also a sprocket on the table too.
It never occured to me ... until now....
so...,
neeyah ladda da da... I have a light and 
you don't ha ha ha ha yada yada yada


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Sep 30, 2018)

The final pieces to complete this old bird.
The perfect plate for the X-53.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 12, 2018)

Reflector installed after much PB Blaster applied to original hardware.




Check out the sweet 1953 Vermont plate on this 1953 X-53.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 12, 2018)

Great minds think alike!


Btw: I like that you did not repaint.
It’s a Great looking X-53!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 13, 2019)

Next the cherry on top.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 16, 2019)

Cadillac light installed


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Apr 16, 2019)




----------

